# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  İşte Öcalan'ın volta arkadaşları

## bozok

*İşte ücalan'ın volta arkadaşları*

*17.11.2009 / hurriyet.com.tr*

*İmralı'daki yapımı tamamlanan Yüksek Güvenlikli F Tipi Cezaevi'ne PKK'lı 5 mahkum nakledildi. İmralı'da çarptırıldığı ömür boyu hapis cezasını çeken bölücübaşı Abdullah ücalan da yeni cezaevindeki koğuşuna alınırken yalnızlığı sona erdi.*


** 


Kenya’da yakalandıktan sonra getirildiği İmralı Adası’nda ömür boyu hapis cezasına çarptırılan bölücübaşı Abdullah ücalan’ın yanına nakledilmesi kararlaştırılan 8 PKK'lı mahkumdan 5'inin nakli gece gerçekleştirildi. İmralı'ya getirilen mahkumların isimleri şeyhmuz Poyraz, Cumali Karsu, Hakkı Alkan, Hasbi Aydemir ve Bayram Kaymaz olarak belirtildi. PKK'lı diğer 3 mahkum da önümüzdeki günlerde adaya gönderilecek ve Yüksek Güvenlikli F Tipi Cezaevi'nde PKK'lı mahkum sayısı 9'a çıkacak. 

İmralı'ya nakledilen mahkumların eşyasının geçen getirildiğini söyleyen yetkililer, yeni cezaevine geçtiği belirtilen ücalan’ın mahkumlarla hobi odasında haftada 10 saati geçmeyecek şekilde görüşeceğini açıkladı. ücalan'ın kaldığı eski cezaevi ise idare binası olacak.


*üCALAN YAKALANDIğINDA KENDİ YAKTI*
Bayram Kaymaz, Abdullah ücalan’ın Türkiye’ye getirilmesi sırasında kendisini yakmıştı. 

2006’da yakınlarının yaptığı açıklamada Kırıklar F Tipi Cezaevi’nde bulunan Bayram Kaymaz’ın belden aşağısının felçli olduğu iddia edilmişti. Aynı açıklamada felçli olmasına rağmen Kaymaz’ın tek başına hücrede tutulduğu öne sürülmüştü. 

Kaymaz’ın İzmir Kırıklar 2 Nolu F Tipi Cezaevi’nde iken revir doktoru tarafından yapılan yanlış iğne sonucu felç edildiği iddia edilmişti. 

PKK’lı Bayram Kaymaz, 1971 doğumlu. AİHM’de Türkiye aleyhine açtığı davadan da tazminat kazandı. AİHM, Kaymaz’ın adil yargılanmadığına hükmederek Türkiye’nin 5000 euroya yakın para ödemesi gerektiğine karar verdi.


*üCALAN'IN İDAM KARARINDA ADI VAR*
Cumali Karsu ve Enver üzer’le birlikte 12 şubat 1994’te PKK adına Tuzla Tren İstasyonu’nda askerleri hedef alan bir bombalı saldırı düzenledi. üöp bidonuna bırakılan zaman ayarlı bombanın patlaması üzerine yedeksubay adayları İsmail Kaya, Osman Bozdağlıoğlu, Murat Tuncel, Ekrem Okutan, Cüneyt Güden hayatını kaybetti. 16 askeri öğrenci ile 11 er yaralandı. 

Hakkında idam kararı verilen Cumali Karsu’nun cezası Avrupa Birliği'ne uyum çalışmaları çerçevesinde 2002 yılında müebbet hapse çevrildi. 


*HASBİ AYDEMİR: SAYIN üCALAN DİLEKüESİ*
PKK’lı Hasbi Aydemir, Tekirdağ F Tipi Cezaevi ile Kırıkkale F Tipi cezaevlerinde tutuldu.

PKK’lı yayın organlarının iddiasına göre, İmam Hüseyin kod adlı Hasbi Aydemir’in babası bir köy yakma sırasında öldürüldü. 

Aydemir, Tekirdağ 2 No'lu F Tipi Cezaevi'nde tutuklu iken ‘Sayın ücalan’ dedikleri için yargılanan DTP’lilere destek için 'Sayın ücalan' ifadesi yer alan dilekçe verdi. Bu dilekçe nedeniyle Tekirdağ Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde yargılandı.

Hasbi Aydemir'in PKK’ya yakın yayın organlarında yayınlanmış çok sayıda yazısı var.


*SRİ LANKA’YA DESTEK VEREN EYLEMCİ* 

DHKP-C örgütü üyesi şeyhmuz Poyraz, eylemleri nedeniyle idam cezası aldı. Ancak AB’ye uyum yasaları doğrultusunda 2002 yılında idamı müebbet hapis cezasına çevrildi. 

Poyraz, F Tipi cezaevlerini ve tecridi protesto için İzmir Kırıklar F Tipi Hapishanesi’nde iken açlık grevi yapmıştı.

Ancak kamuoyu Poyraz’ı Türkiye sınırları dışındaki bir olayı protesto için yaptığı açlık grevi ile tanıdı.

Bolu F Tipi Cezaevi’nde bulunan şeyhmuz Poyraz, Sri Lanka topraklarında yaşayan Tamillere yönelik baskıları protesto etmek için 30 Mayıs-5 Haziran 2009 tarihleri arasında açlık grevi yaptı. 

Bu eylemi nedeniyle cezaevi yönetimi kendisine 17 Haziran 2009’da “üç ay etkinliklerden alıkoyma cezası” verdi 

Ayrıca Korkmaz'ın 5 Haziran'da Atılım Gazetesi ve Sri Lanka Büyükelçiliğine gönderdiği faksları sakıncalı bularak sansürledi.

Hakkı Alkan'ın da PKK üyeliğinden mahkum olduğu öğrenildi. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Tuzla katliamcısına İmralı ödülü!*

 
*AKP’nin, birlikte açılım kotardığı Apo’ya arkadaş olsun diye gönderdiği PKK’lı 5 mahkumun arasında İstanbul Tuzla’daki kahpe saldırının faili Cumali Karsu da var.*

*Apo’yla geyik yapacak*
PKK’lı Cumali Karasu, her türlü konforun bulunduğu İmralı’da bebek katiliyle geyik yapacak, canı sıkılırsa özel olarak tasarlanan hobi odasında vakit geçirecek! 

*Asker katili teröriste ‘İmralı ödülü’ verdiler*
5 azılı terör örgütü üyesi ücalan’a arkadaş olsun, yalnızlığı son bulsun diye 4 milyon dolar harcanarak İmralı’da yapılan lüks cezaevine gönderildi. ünümüzdeki günlerde yanlarına 3 terörist daha katılacak

*Korkunç vahşetin bilançosu ağırdı*
CUMALİ Karsu, Enver üzer adlı teröristle birlikte 12 şubat 1994’te PKK adına Tuzla Tren İstasyonu’na saldırdı. Zaman ayarlı bombanın patlamasıyla 5 yedeksubay adayı şehit oldu, 16 askeri öğrenci ile 11 erimiz yaralandı. 

*Haber: Fatih ERBOZ*

İmralı’daki yapımı tamamlanan Yüksek Güvenlikli F Tipi Cezaevi’ne PKK’lı 5 mahkum nakledildi. AKP iktidarı sayesinde İmralı’da çarptırıldığı ömür boyu hapis cezasını çeken bölücübaşı Abdullah ücalan da yeni cezaevindeki koğuşuna alınırken yalnızlığı sona erdi. Kenya’da yakalandıktan sonra getirildiği İmralı Adası’nda ömür boyu hapis cezasına çarptırılan bölücübaşı Abdullah ücalan’ın yanına nakledilmesi kararlaştırılan 8 PKK’lı mahkumdan 5’inin nakli dün sabaha karşı gerçekleştirildi. İmralı’ya feribotla götürülen mahkumların isimleri şeyhmuz Poyraz, Cumali Karsu, Hakkı Alkan, Hasbi Aydemir ve Bayram Kaymaz olarak belirtildi. PKK’lı diğer 3 mahkum da önümüzdeki günlerde adaya gönderilecek ve Yüksek Güvenlikli F Tipi Cezaevi’nde PKK’lı mahkum sayısı 9’a çıkacak. Abdullah ücalan’ın da geçtiğimiz günlerde geçtiği İmralı’daki 4 milyon dolara mal olan yeni lüks cezaevinde mahkumların ortak kullanacağı tek bir avlu bulunuyor. Bölücübaşı ücalan, İmralı’nın yeni mahkumlarla haftada bir havalandırmaya çıkabilecek. İşte dün gece ücalan’ın yanına sevk edilen teröristler ve suçları:

*ücalan yakalanınca kendini yaktı*
Bayram Kaymaz, Abdullah ücalan’ın Türkiye’ye getirilmesi sırasında kendisini yakmıştı. 2006’da yakınlarının yaptığı açıklamada Kırıklar F Tipi Cezaevi’nde bulunan Bayram Kaymaz’ın belden aşağısının felçli olduğu iddia edilmişti. Aynı açıklamada felçli olmasına rağmen Kaymaz’ın tek başına hücrede tutulduğu öne sürülmüştü. Kaymaz’ın İzmir Kırıklar 2 Nolu F Tipi Cezaevi’nde iken revir doktoru tarafından yapılan yanlış iğne sonucu felç edildiği iddia edilmişti. PKK’lı Bayram Kaymaz, 1971 doğumlu. AİHM’de Türkiye aleyhine açtığı davadan da tazminat kazandı. AİHM, Kaymaz’ın adil yargılanmadığına hükmederek Türkiye’nin 5000 euroya yakın para ödemesi gerektiğine karar verdi.

*İdam cezası almıştı*
Cumali Karsu, Enver üzer isimli teröristle birlikte 12 şubat 1994’te PKK adına Tuzla Tren İstasyonu’nda askerleri hedef alan kahpe saldırı düzenledi. üöp bidonuna bırakılan zaman ayarlı bombanın patlaması üzerine yedeksubay adayları İsmail Kaya, Osman Bozdağlıoğlu, Murat Tuncel, Ekrem Okutan, Cüneyt Güden şehit oldu. Hain saldırıda 16 askeri öğrenci ile 11 er yaralandı. Hakkında idam kararı verilen Cumali Karsu’nun cezası Avrupa Birliği’ne uyum çalışmaları çerçevesinde 2002 yılında müebbet hapse çevrildi. 

*‘Sayın’ ifadesini kullanmıştı*
PKK’lı Hasbi Aydemir, Tekirdağ F Tipi Cezaevi ile Kırıkkale F Tipi cezaevlerinde tutuldu. PKK’lı yayın organlarının iddiasına göre, İmam Hüseyin kod adlı Hasbi Aydemir’in babası bir köy yakma sırasında öldürüldü. Aydemir, Tekirdağ 2 No’lu F Tipi Cezaevi’nde tutuklu iken ’Sayın ücalan’dedikleri için yargılanan DTP’lilere destek için ’Sayın ücalan’ifadesi yer alan dilekçe verdi. Bu dilekçe nedeniyle Tekirdağ Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde yargılandı. Hasbi Aydemir’in PKK’ya yakın yayın organlarında yayınlanmış çok sayıda yazısı var.

*Tamillere desteğiyle tanınıyor*
DHKP-C örgütü üyesi şeyhmuz Poyraz, eylemleri nedeniyle idam cezası aldı. Ancak AB’ye uyum yasaları doğrultusunda 2002 yılında idamı müebbet hapis cezasına çevrildi. Kamuoyu Poyraz’ı Türkiye sınırları dışındaki bir olayı protesto için yaptığı açlık grevi ile tanıdı. Bolu F Tipi Cezaevi’nde bulunan şeyhmuz Poyraz, Sri Lanka topraklarında yaşayan Tamillere yönelik baskıları protesto etmek için 30 Mayıs-5 Haziran 2009 tarihleri arasında açlık grevi yaptı. Bu eylemi nedeniyle cezaevi yönetimi kendisine 17 Haziran 2009’da “üç ay etkinliklerden alıkoyma cezası” verdi Hakkı Alkan’ın da PKK üyeliğinden mahkum olduğu öğrenildi. 


*Spor salonları bile var*
Denizden, havadan ve karadan özel olarak korunan İmralı Adası’na 4 milyon dolar harcanarak yaptırılan F tipi cezaevinin 20 metrekarelik 12 yeni koğuşu bulunuyor. Bir koridorun ayırdığı koğuşların sonunda 20 metrekarelik bir spor salonu da yer alıyor. Koğuşlarda metal bir ranza, metal bir masa ve metal bir tuvalet yer alıyor. Bir görüş odasına da yer verilecek tesisin çevresi 6 metre yükseklikteki istinat duvarıyla çevrili. Bölücübaşı ücalan, İmralı’nın yeni hükümlüleriyle haftada bir havalandırmaya çıkabilecek. 


*İmralı’ya gönderilen Cumali Karsu, 12 şubat 1994’te Tuzla Tren İstasyonu’nda askerleri hedef alan kahpe saldırı düzenledi. Bombalı saldırıda 5 yedeksubay adayı şehit olmuş, 16 askeri öğrenci ile 11 er yaralanmıştı.*







17/11/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------

